# growing for dumies



## N.E.wguy (May 19, 2013)

Me being the dummy 

This is my first attempt at growing. Any and all input is appreciated

So i built 2 boxes. Both are 2'x2'x4'h so not sure what each is supposed to have for lumes.?

Next is lights this is a next to no money build being such I went with CFLs from Lowes. 5600 for veg and 2700 for flower with a 3000k and a led red panel have to see what that was and lunes etc for other bulbs but will post all that later. 

So they were going to be flower/veg and from a day of reading thru threads myself I see we all know they are both flower now and a 3rd cabinet has taken the veg spot being 2x4x2'h

Air is 4 inline 160cfms from online also a 6" carbon filter and co3 ozone 

Nutrs are not so hoy just mg tomato and super bloom from Lowes. Soil was mixtures of vermiculite peat sand mg moisture control and rocks 

Have one plant at 6 weeks was a random bag seed as are all the rest unfortunately but I'm open to donations  

So plant one had a hard life fromntje get go. Snapped the stalk and it managed to live another same stain snapped also in LST.

Then plant 3,4,5 are another strain making it a bit more challenging and a third was introduced before I realized that was a teribble thin to try and learn by doing...


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2013)

Lumen wise you need 12,000 lumens per box for veg and 20,000 per box for flower. You will need to utilize some training on them with spaces that small. I used to flower in a 2x4 tent and it was challenging.


----------



## DrFever (May 19, 2013)

don;t understand why some people are talking about lumens ????  which really means nothing to growing  but what a human eye can see


----------



## lizard (May 20, 2013)

N.E.I'm growing with cfls aswell as doing a poormans grow.My box is 2x3 I'm using 65 watt  2 55 watt 1 23 watt.I forgat the exact numbers the 55 65 watt wich is  200 watt eq of incandecent is over 12,000 lumens the bulbs are like 13 dollars  but worth it.I'm growing autos and so far my babies seem to be doing fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input I have done some severve pruning, training and topping on plants 6,7,8,9 not sexed just flipped as few days ago so far 5/5 female on random bag and wet towel process deep root stem starts in water bottles under a random light
> 
> As well as LST and minor lollipoping on plant 3 the beast.
> 
> ...



If you have 5 for 5 females, keep a very close eye out for hermies.  With that kind of ratio, it is almost certain that the plant the seeds came from selfed.  

Figuring lighting by lumens is the common way to do it.  I am not sure what method Dr Fever uses, but figuring lighting by lumens per sq ft is the way that every grower I know figures his lighting.  It is not that we hate CFLs--it is that they are the most expensive to run of all the bulbs we use to grow and produce the least.  They also run hotter than HIDs when you get as many of them as you need.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2013)

sounds like a great start...mojo for the grow..

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for that 4u2. Pretty happy to have found a great supportive forum


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

So I think I got pics now or not.. We working on it little confused how to link them ad a pic an not a link

Why is my [ img ] option off? Can't figure it out so hard on a phone zzz


----------



## Locked (May 20, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> don;t understand why some people are talking about lumens ????  which really means nothing to growing  but what a human eye can see



Some people? Lol, you mean me? Since I was the only one to mention lumens I will assume you mean me. Enlighten us oh wise one, what do you use? Please don't say watts per square foot, because I might pull a muscle in my abs from laughing so hard. Lumens per sqr foot is the way most growers do it. Watts per sqr foot is an old method and does not take into account just how efficient or inefficient the bulb is at turning watts into lumens.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Ya I kind of thought maybe he just grows out doors so maybe he has no idea some people learn from strange approaches. But as far as watts goes it seems that term maybe used to figure the lumes of most hps lights. I am learning maybe I missed some thing will get more pics up soon lilbusy atm


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

So I have to figure out what to do with the little lights I do have. Is a full spectrum of cfl better or add should I still just load cabinet 1 with all 2700 for now and use the 5700 on the plants that are just beginning the 12/12


Also switched the plants around 1,2,3,4 are all in cab one and rest are in cab2 with a newly installed screen over them to try to keep them manageable unlike the monster thing is looking nice just a little to much for what I have to use for space. Buy I am glad I was able to find this issue before having tried running 6 of those I'd of been eating weed salads for weeks by now. So back to my question having the 3 most advanced plants in cabinet one do I just use strictly 2700 bulbs and try to hit  the 12k or should I add a few 5700 to try to get more max lumens and a wider spectrum if color? Still trying to get info for led panel this phone sucks can't surf eBay well at all


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Few note pics :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2013)

Your plants are nice and green and showing nice trich development.  When you are able to upgrade your lights, you will see a world of difference.  But in the meantime, I would go ahead and use mixed spectrum bulbs if that is what you have.  Try to get as much light in there as you can to get as close to 20,000 lumens as you can.  Do you have any exhaust?  Are you running an oscillating fan in your space?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Not osculating but a 6" floor fan at an angle up was on top facing down but after today mo vimg #3 back into cab one it had to come down. As for exhaust, I currently have 3 160cfm in lines run one directly pulling through the 6" charcoal then passes thru a flush mount male fitting out the top of box one directly into inline fan #2 then outlets to a 12' flex6" to the 3rd inline exhausting into a oil furnace exhausting 3 story'sup at least 35' also a 4" air purifier in cab 2 on the floor under screen 

Box 2 is  negative flow thru 2x 4-1/2 " holes In middle wall one top one bottom and cold air intake is drawn thru negative flow in cab 2 floor level with a HEPA filter and dehumidifier running outside of the boxes.

Also cold air is drawn from room with water heater and oil furnace so I think the produce co2? For the negative intake?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Pics thaT appear to of not uploaded abouve


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

So I just eliminated any foil hood with lining the top of cab 1 with aluminum heat resistantduct tape the shiny face dull adhesive side, with 45degree corners and boxed out the filter a bit to reduce wasted lumens. Currently am running 5x 2700, 1x 3000, 1x 5700  = TBD lumens will add a few mote if I can buy heat and rh are close to an issue already with current light fml


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

OK so my high guy math says currently 11650 lumens in cab 1 leaving @ - 8350 lumens so 4x 3k wouldbgeg me close as and I'm sure the led panel would hit over the 20k total


----------



## lizard (May 20, 2013)

I have found the higher watt bulbs at lowes 150 eq the highest _ found there. Walmart is were I got my 200 eq,  and Ive seen 300 watt eq at ace.. I hope this helps some.They were sold singly  not in multi packs._


----------



## DrFever (May 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you have 5 for 5 females, keep a very close eye out for hermies.  With that kind of ratio, it is almost certain that the plant the seeds came from selfed.
> 
> Figuring lighting by lumens is the common way to do it.  I am not sure what method Dr Fever uses, but figuring lighting by lumens per sq ft is the way that every grower I know figures his lighting.  It is not that we hate CFLs--it is that they are the most expensive to run of all the bulbs we use to grow and produce the least.  They also run hotter than HIDs when you get as many of them as you need.


 Lumens have absolutely NOTHING to do with plant lighting or plant growth. It is about photons........ Lumens is a measure of light photons in a range that the human eye is sensitive and not what should be considered when evaluating a light source 
what you really need to look at is Photons that bulb produces 
A high lumens lamp only indicates that it probably has lots of light around 550 nm where the human eye is most sensitive. 


Plants always do best under a full spectrum. Photosynthesis is driven by photon count, so a lamp with a higher photon output will produce a better yield. Quantity is one, quality is two. So while HPS still is the absolute winner when it comes to producing photons per watt, the quality of the spectrum is of influence too and will define the quality of the crop.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 20, 2013)

Good info thank you both. I do remember the led panel having that nm info I believe really gotta find out the others thanks for the mini mission


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2013)

I know Dr. Fever keeps saying that using lumens is useless, but he has not offered up another method.  If you check grow books, you will see that lumens per sq ft is the way they all figure light needs.  Unless or until someone else comes up with a better way, that is I will continue to use here.

The amount of light you have is important.  If you are -8350 lumens, that is quite a deficiet and it will shopw in your flowering plants.

I would remove the screen.  You do not need it and it is cutting much needed light to your plants.  If you want to do a scrog, I would recommend something that did not cut the light to the plants so much.  When using CFLs, you need those babies right on top of the plants--within inches.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

OK will remove it and lower those lights a bit. The 5700 throw some heat can't get them closer then 6" from canopy the 2700 can be an 1" from them. And I can see the lumens deficiency is definitely restricting flower growth. Thanks for all the info am very glad to be doing a run with regular plants as I would be very sad if these were great strains and having to go thru all this learning watching them suffer


On a side note i really am dying to make a cool tube light


----------



## akhockey (May 21, 2013)

Yeah you definitely want to get the lights closer to the plants. The farther away the lights are the more light energy (LUMENS) is lost. Either by lowering the lights or using some means of raising the plants. Ive found that rasing the plants may be easier in keeping the canopy height of your plants even. Once you get the hang of it and can hopefully upgrade your lighting when funds allow you will be pleased. Luck.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

Hey thanks hockey. Gonna go do some moving stuff around really may try to get a light sooner then later maybe a used one or just a real cheap one from somewhere rather then waste any more senseless cfl money


----------



## grass hopper (May 21, 2013)

akhockey said:
			
		

> Yeah you definitely want to get the lights closer to the plants. The farther away the lights are the more light energy (LUMENS) is lost. Either by lowering the lights or using some means of raising the plants. Ive found that rasing the plants may be easier in keeping the canopy height of your plants even. Once you get the hang of it and can hopefully upgrade your lighting when funds allow you will be pleased. Luck.


 
I found keeping the tallest plants furthest away from the lights and the shortest directly under the lights even outs your canopy fast. It's a weekly, ever changing item. Some plants just take off faster than others. Then it will reverse and so on...


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

OK cab1 is up to 16,190 + the panel which I am still yet to get stars off eBay can't imagine its more then 1k so still difficult getting last 4k was thinking of cutting the wall between cabinet s or maybe top half of it cause cab2 has 4500 in it so if I use every thing spread over the 2 cabs would that be negative progress? Really want the boxes seperate. Am thinking every thing in cab 2 is in 12/12 but none have started to bud or show sex yet, looking for oppinions please



Yes hockey that worked great raised the floor board to bring 3 smallest to equal the canopy of the larger 2 looks nice and only needed 2 1x4" rips for legs to raise floor board.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

Few pics expecting some leaf issues due to heat of the 10 cfl in cab1


----------



## Locked (May 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I know Dr. Fever keeps saying that using lumens is useless, but he has not offered up another method.  If you check grow books, you will see that lumens per sq ft is the way they all figure light needs.  Unless or until someone else comes up with a better way, that is I will continue to use here.




That's because the King of Copy and Paste tries to make himself look like he is smarter than everyone else, but he really doesn't have a whole lot of good practical information to share.....so instead he runs around yelling about how we all have it wrong. He sure does Copy and Paste a hell of an article though.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

Hamster thanks for all the posts very nice to have folks in here even if for other conversations then the topic I'm all for community chat, I plan on being here a while so y'all feel free to post on up in here


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

Big plant 3 is getting some toasty top fans. She had some issue with a few top most fans turning black since she hit the top before was touching the black fan and light so those leaves ate toast should I jus pinch them at the stem before the cause any further issue things are def junk


----------



## lizard (May 21, 2013)

On my first grow I used under cabinet t 8 lights. better lumens for the watts.this time I'm usng one for side lighting. they run about 10 a piece at wally world.Cheap fix for your lack of lumens.Just my opinion of course. I'm a novice grower,but these have worked for me in the past.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 21, 2013)

Ya rt thanks lizard. I have those in the 4'Long veg cab. Rather not atm. I think if I can't get a cool tube via thg specs then I'll just throw another 2 1450 lux in and with the panel being 13w 7.2lux LEDs = 1620lux @ 650nm deep red pretty sure I'll hit the 20k of a cost of 12$ I have 2 bulbs may need to rework the cabs a bit no idea maim golal I'd get the cool tube ATM

Again thanks for posting everyone. I have posted in the PTSD thread in the med forum if anyone can shine lights on that in here would be glad to use the this thread as multipurpose I'm sure we could all learn a lot around this camp fire


----------



## DrFever (May 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That's because the King of Copy and Paste tries to make himself look like he is smarter than everyone else, but he really doesn't have a whole lot of good practical information to share.....so instead he runs around yelling about how we all have it wrong. He sure does Copy and Paste a hell of an article though.



 Here a copy and paste just for you RETARD 


One of the most commonly used terms when referring to the power of a given grow light is the word lumens.  For years, it has been the standard measurement of the growing capability of metal halide and high pressure sodium grow lights.  The problem is that this term has been used incorrectly for over 30 years.  In this article, we will explore the real meaning and correct use of lumens and further describe what you should be looking for when it comes to choosing LED grow lights that pack the most growing-power for your dollar.

What are Lumens and Lux

Lumens and lux are both measurements popular with grow light manufacturers - both HID and LED - to give potential customer a reference point for the relative brightness of various lights. In some jurisdictions, a lamp's lumen output rating must be on the label as required by law. What we are told (and have been for years) is that the higher the lumen rating of a given light, the better, faster, bigger, etc. your plants will grow.

But there is one MAJOR problem with using Lumens as a reference point for growing plants.

By definition, a lumen is a measurement of how bright (the power) a light is perceived by the human eye. The term lux is very similar to lumen in that it measures the intensity of light, however, it also takes into account the total area covered by a given number of lumens. For now, don't get bogged down by the technical side, just know that lux and lumen both measure the intensity of light to the human eye.

So what's the big deal? A bright light is good, right? The sun does a pretty good job at growing things and it's really bright. Don't we want to mimic the sun?
 . .

Lumen & Lux Are Irrelevant To Plant Growth

Unless the plants under your grow lights have eyes, lumens & lux make zero difference in how well your plants grow. Plants respond most efficiently to light that is beyond what humans can perceive so it does not necessarily matter how bright your light is. As a matter of fact, 80% or more of the light emitted by either the sun or from HID lights, goes unused by plants for photosynthesis.  It is that portion of light that we humans see with our eyes and can register as being bright.

What matters most are the wavelengths of light that your grow light emits. When an LED grow light manufacturer rates their lights based on lumens, it is flat out misleading and irrelevant. Some manufacturers realize that people are starting to learn about this and are now skipping the word "lumen" and just showing pictures of how bright their light is. The result is the same - a bright light does not guarantee big yields.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 22, 2013)

Still very unclear as to what if not lumens I should be looking maybe an explanation to go with your c\/p of coffee.

Wavelength? What is that identified by.

What is your input on the best combination of CFLs to produced the best results Dr.?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 22, 2013)

All looking good. Thanks to all for the info it has definatly put the girls on a better track. Cab 1 4th plant is showing female and 1,2,3 aree well into full bloom no sign of any herming or males in cab2 either but no pistols so still a few days in there but having raised them to make an equal canopy has benifiyed them all over night thru the day thus far. Very happy with the input and really want to encourage you all to post any thing you think may help me as I will be liokinffor strains that work good for severe ptsd.


not that I know much as its my first grow but for anyone just starting up or thinking of it I recommend trying the extreme toping and lst hst great to see first hand what each does and hiw they react


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 23, 2013)

Wow. Been dealing with alot lately. Will be writing a book or 2. So hard to get help no matter how hard u try.

things are looking great for what I have running. 7 days from seed xtack to cut but we'll see plant 1 had a hard life as the rest. Thus was more a learning experience. I am still ISO PTSD effective strains if any one can help me I beg you to post even if it's based purely of u think it may help me. I was shot to death in a robbery as well as tortured and lots worse I need help folks.....


back to plant 2,3,4 are great all feamle still they ate a different strain and may finish at same time asr #1 clearing cab 1.

cab2 @ few have pistol showing including plant 5 which is same bag seed as #1 who is beautiful as to what I had to give it looks to be maybe 2z undried with 1-2 weeks to go maybe 3 I have no idea. Was cracked @ 2/1 so.


need some info on t/rh. I have only the old school temp   hum  bar wall pie e reading 72 temp 80ish H in cab1 worried about humidity and mold can't afford to lose her so close u need thus no mater the yeild or strain without it is unimaginable.... Any help is great.

I have a 4 1/2" round negative intake ground level in cab 2 drawn through a top and bottom middle wall partition with the 6" charcoal filter pulled thru tip of cab 1 will check t/rh @7 before lights out and at [email protected] for night t/rh.

really know I need a digital Meyer but that a long way ago as of my feeding materials being super bloom 12/55/6 w/0.10% chelated iron (fe)


----------



## lizard (May 23, 2013)

I have PTSD and bipolar 1 dissorder. I have found just about any Indica or indica dominant strain works well for slowing down my brain and calming my anxiety.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 23, 2013)

Ya man thank you! I told my doc the other day I have suspected bipolar and hope to find a test if possible to get help. Growing tierd of this.


pretty sure plant one is indica so close can't wait.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 24, 2013)

Well it rained last night for 2 gal of water fed it to 1-4. Hope it helps and not hurts. Caught my elc co. Outside in there truck this am. Walked up on him and knocked on his window scared the **** out of him. Asked what he was doing and replied confirming the output reading odd? Pretty sure its a new meter equipped with the drive by reader. Im about 200w a month over same month last year is that to high or rather high enough to draw attention? Or am I just  growing more paranoid and delusional?

last April 792kwh
this past 968

what do u guys think
also pretty sure I reduced usage since by going 12/12 on both cabs as last mo would have been cab 2 running 24

also last 4 mo overages were as follows

April 196
mar 102
Feb 228 was not running anything grow related
Jan 253 was not running anything grow related


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 25, 2013)

Looking good no sing of anything strange maintaining course at all costs. Rain water is now being used rather then untreated tap water. Plant one is 6 days and counting. Plant 2 has excelled only being in a 1 gallon or smaller container possibly 2/3 of bud of plant one and 2 weeks offset in flipping. Plant 3 is tall but being 4 weeks behind plant one may be the best end producer but is same strain as #2 so difference is expected as all containers size vary 
May have to stop.smoking buy refuse to shut it down. Will post as I can with updates


----------



## NorCalHal (May 26, 2013)

Haha....You cats getting crazy technical. And Technically, you are all wrong.
Dr. Fever is on the right track...but dude...don't get all upset.

It's all about the P.A.R. man. P.A.R. Watts specifically.
Photosynthetically Active Radiation 

Photons are just the delivery method. Photons out of the range of PAR are useless.

I'm not even tryin' to explain this, so do a google search if you want.


Bottom line, 99.9% of growers only look at the lumens, as this was what manufacturers listed as the the term of "measurement". Folks just trusted that the guys making the bulbs knew what they were doing and the usuable "light" for the plant was maximized, which was the case mainly.

LED tech has started to bring a different understanding of light measurement and thus new ways to look at what kind of lights to buy.

For me, it's all blah,blah,blah.

You worried about your light situation, easy...add another light.


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2013)

I look as lumens as getting you in the ballpark and PAR lets ya tweek it and get in the front row

By the way, the plants are looking decent. Good luck and have fun with your grow


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 26, 2013)

Ya I hear ya Hal, kiss (keep it simple stupid). Thanks pcduck.

cab1 I loaded with lights all is good smelling sweet plant one is 5 days from 120 cycle trics are still clear rain water has turned bud production up for sure as the Xtra lighting thanks all!

plant 2 which is different strain the plant one indica I think lots of big leaves and spiraling leafs around budding. Trics are turning amber @ 19days from expected cut date was flipped 2 weeks after plant one. looking like plant one is going an extra week or 2 based off trics 

plant 3 is taller then the lights started bending top may tie it over still has some room this was flipped a month after plant one and two weeks after #2. It shares a pot with plant 4 which is same strain as 2&3 

plant 4 is smaller then 3 budding well seems a week behind plant 3 have not looked at them much as they are in rear of cab I just leave them alone. I was going for a plant every 2 weeks to be ready but that seems to have gone out the window

as always info is great and I thank you I'm advance for any light you can shine in


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 28, 2013)

Well plant 2 is really excelling past plant 1 with amber trics tempted to chop it just to make room and don't want to let it get to many ambera and riah losing quality as its the first time for me trying to determine when a plant is ready to cut/trim


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 28, 2013)

To chop or not to chop... Brought #2 outside to try to look at trics to get a better idea found sitting outside watching a weed bask in the sun may be the most tranquil amazing peace of mind I have had in a bit. Can't get a pic with cam and microlens I have ita a cheap one. So I am thinking I might leave plant 2 outside permanently seeing I think its gonna get chopped real soon only 2' so no eyes can see her in hiding spot. Figure it can't go back to the cab and risk contamination of others almost thinking of grabing the other two pots and moving them out as well any input in these crazy thoughts?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 28, 2013)

Lack of input... Just hit em with the hose gonna bring em in if no one responds I guess


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 28, 2013)

This place is feeling li'l like real life "talking to myself...) 

well as posted sprayed em down to debug em.. Moved 1-2 inside out side of cabs with dehumidifier running all out to dry em.. 

will move back outside in am may chop no idea atm have pics just lackmof interest uploading as talking to myself


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

Are you saying that plant #2 has amber trics at day 19 of flower? That seems mighty early for me. Is this an auto?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 29, 2013)

All I can say is it was random bag seeds for all plants that I hand picked and saved over the last year of stuff I have gone thru. So plant 2 could be an auto for all I know. These were the best of 12mo meds that worked for my PTSD. Strange I figured they would be same as up until I joined here I was im the dark about all this stuff. So plant 1 is what looks to me to be a indica skinny long leaves and plant 2 has the broader spiraling leaves around buds sativa? 

any way I planted feb 1 and veged them together plant 1 was flipped xactly 60 days from hitting the dirt seeds were in wet paper towels before Feb 1. Plant 2 was left in veg for 14 more days then plant 1. Plant 1 is coming up on 60 days June 1. Plant 2 should be at 60 days of flower June 14, bit has amber trics already yes.

raining today they are both indoors out side of cab 1 with the door open right up by the lights. Plant 1 is looking frosty masses of red pistals have to take a look at the trics today but the sun enhance their buds it seems plant 2 has big bushy buds that yesterday has mostly all white piztals and today they are turned amber I'd say 50\50 have to take a closer look at it also I'm sure trics are majority amber if I had to guess off what on seen. Every time I go near them I just want to eat them yes eat them lol.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 29, 2013)

Well I cut and trimmed [email protected] 2 from every thing I could see it was ready regardless of my schedule not knowing strains I just assumed 120 days for each start to finish probably should have flipped them all together next set was all flipped same day so see how it goes 

off to decide #1s fate now


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 29, 2013)

Ok so plant one is also drying. Plant one had double the bud. Both gave me a little nug of bud from accidentally sniping to close. Threw them in the microwaze smoke some of plant 2 pretty freaking lifted just can from a physco appointment so I was pretty stressed up. Nice even for the rush dry. Smoked some out of a magicfligjt vaporizer and some out of a regular bowl the bowl rock me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2013)

Something is wrong.  There is no way that you are going to have amber trichs after only 19 days of flowering.  You would know if it was an auto.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 29, 2013)

Today was day 58 0f fl0wering for plant 1 after 60 days veg (yielded most) this was in a 5 gallon container with 2 1/2" cut off the bucket so maybe 4gal. Emptied the roots and the tap root was very small looks to have bent in froth and really stopped root froth maybe bad transplant or waited 2 long to trans.

today was day 44 of flower with 74ish days veg
this plant was in a 1gal pot I think. Was a repurpoised square ground coffee container. Soil was heavily mixed with sand and mg something or another. Roots were real nice on this but yeild was half of plant one. I have no scale so hard to say atm. 

had to move cabs for a repair man appt figured just cut em both rather then mess with chancing them outside. Plants 3+4 have been move outside around 3' in a 5gallon bucket they were 2 of 4 that were started in that bucket and are in a heavy perlite sand mg moisture peat mix 1/4 each I'd guess and rocks as well as 2" coasts rock in bottom of bucket. May be ready soon have nit looked at it in days scary thinking how big it may get in the sun haha. Well into flower. 30 days or so maybe 35 kind of wanted them all to finish 2weeks apart


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

:stoned:  :watchplant: 


:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 30, 2013)

They are loving the sun plant 3 has trics showing and pistals are turning color would guess its over 2' now smells nice had to pit in near a bunch of spearmint plants. Plant 4 In same container is a bit behind due to me traumatizing it a few times. Getting tall probably 20" now lots of bud looks more like plant 2 did atm. All else is going green nicely.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 31, 2013)

Growing along. So plant 3 is very happy to have escaped the cabinet and be outdoors putting on weight think it was well past its stretch point when moved trics ate looking good.

plant 4 is growing fast almost as tall as plant 3 which is amazing not sure if it has trics didn't bother too look

plant 5 was severely split after topping and the another fatal prune after flowering also in a 1gallon pot pretty much is doing good for all that very small 4 collas

plant 6 in a 2 gallon pot is soon to be the new monster and growing like crazy think it has 10 colla point or more might be doin lst or hst limited vis is needed here can't have crazy plantation plants growinGG on here

7,8 are pretty close to 6 with around 10 cola sites as well also in 2 gallon pots

9 is in 1 gallon and looking good all into flower as all above. These have maybe 6+ sites 

just gonna grow everything out in current size pots as this was just a first run will be getting seeds and lights for the winter run for sure more to come out of this run yet god willing will be a long green summer.


plant 2 is doing nice drying have taken all bit the main cola stem buds and smoke it so nice and relaxing so happy to have found this site and all of you who were nice enough to help with advice thanks and have a bunch of pics no p/c tho atm will post em at some point. Less then an ounce or maybe just one between the first two plants but free so no complaints

Thank you MP


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 31, 2013)

So after sitting outside with them it looks like plant 3 is same as plant 1 seed strain and plant 4 is same as plant 2 and only reason plant 4 has almost matched plant 3 in height plant 4 will easily be the big winner in weight as was plant 1 both have grown out better then the other 2 by double


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got my Massachusetts mmj recommendation. 10z 6/6 total 12 plants

so I cut 3 & 4 now have 12. 5 in full flower and 7 veg only 2 weeks tops left for the 5 flowering ones. They are all outdoor on a 2x8 patio. With cover for storms


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 14, 2013)

:icon_smile: Still growing along. Just counted 10tops on the biggest plant can't wait. Slight breeze today 70 ish smells so good blowing in the door. Another has 9 and then a few with 7 tops each all smelling nice:icon_smile: 

thinking of buying the bigboy hydro tent set up from htg for 1k any advice on where to get a full set up for under a grand :hubba: ready to get real :holysheep:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 25, 2013)

Quick question got fox farlrm nutes fed Twice now ever plant is fine except one all the shade fan leaves fell off??? 

looking good little buds for having nutes and direct sun 10hrs


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 27, 2013)

think it was nitro dono still budding tho 

Trans planted 6 plants into 3 galon pots one into a 5 gallon and the 5 budding are doing nice.

I built a lean to to control light and protection 

think this 6 will do much better they are growing huge fan leaves and were all femnd, took a few clones .

and my own soil blend this time also 2xperlite, peat, chick ****, worm ****, organic compost **** and some top soil


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hydroponic Grow Growing Tent Box Room Greenhouse System Mylar 8' x 8' x 6'8"

thinking this might be for the winter


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 30, 2013)

few old pics from plant 1 and 3 i think, 3 is the mason jar top cola and other is fulll plant that was grown in aprox 1 gallon container with no nutes

last pic is of current 10  5/5 i htink i may have hermied the 5 flower


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 30, 2013)

looking at tent set ups lights etc any input on deal would be great,just ordered seeds


Mandala Seeds Satori
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Dinafem Seeds Critical Cheese AUTOFLOWERING

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Deep Cheese


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 30, 2013)

i think this is what is going on with the other 4 flowering

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55711
It is May or June now and you notice that your girls are starting to put clusters of pistils at the ends of their branches. You suspect that they are going into flower, then in a few days you know they are and you come here to Marijuana Passion with your concerns.

The reason they have gone into flower is the drastic change in hours of daylight compared the the hours of artificial light they had been under. Plain and simple as that.

Your plants are in early flower and you wonder what the heck is gonna happen now. They are small, they are early and you are freaked.

What will happen next is they will continue to look like they are in flower for a few weeks, developing buds nicely and trichlones too. Assuming you leave them out and don't kill them and start over. They will eventually give you some smoke if you leave them to go into the reveg stage then on to flowering normally early August.

Soon, (about two weeks) The buds will start to grow apart, elongate. Each budlet (do not know the biological term) will move apart and the stem will grow longer. The leaves will start to come out in threes and ones. Some will look twisted (see picture). As the weeks pass, you see the new growth look more and more normal (meaning that the leaves get less twisted and more like a normal MJ leaf). The earlier in the season this starts, the more new vegetative growth you will get.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 1, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> :stoned:  :watchplant:
> 
> 
> :48:


this more then ever now lol :holysheep:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 1, 2013)

More to read here, also a few different pics 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=839272#post839272


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 3, 2013)

ugh


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

Isn't it weird how the leaves go crazy for a while?  Looks like mine outside.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 3, 2013)

ya finally developing the ridges again on the leaves was a total shock to me, thought once they were so far into flower the 12/12 was not as important lesson learned there i guess


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

Ahh the waiting game love to hate watching things change like they did was all nice and buddy looking them wham brought them out side farked myeslf. So I killed 2 of them the hermi and another that i just did not like the one i split the stalk like twice after topping etc. oh the other was starting to indicated bud rot so that's why it got killed. so i am down to 3 flowering 2 of the largest still which is good and a small 1 gallon pot it was so far into flower i brought it back in at 7pm for 12/12 seeing i had an empty cabinet to use for flowering high hum tho. other 2 are growing new veg out of the original buds  looks ugly but we'll let them play out. 

Then i got 5 veg all in 3-3.5 gal nursery pots gonna up plant them to white 5 gal grow bags and leave them  thru this sept or wtv outside. Then be running 6 new satori i just ordered form attitudez site  

Then I have the surprise we'll just leave it at that will be a few day before unveil stay tuned 

and as always ty everyone who continues to help all us new folk 

peace~


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

.....1st pic is of all 5 vegging, 2,3 is a stalk bent in half hard, 4,5 is weird growth out of bud sites on the ones that were in flower and moved outside to soon or late wtv. and last is the 2 in flower with the weird growth and #8 is lights out in a cab not shown at all


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 5, 2013)

wow ordered a usb digital portable microscope 4"cord i'd guess 200x zoom you can see a bottle label printing ink clear as day this is nice. you can get in any spot with the pen and snap a pic of trics never having to move the plant easily get a 5-20' extension cord for it takes video to was like 26$ ebay will work on get ting a few sample pics up. comes with a tripod all the pics below were with plant between my legs real fast just to get em up on here for ya

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/310393865610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Condition : 	New
Magnification : 	1/20-200 times (adjustable)
Pixels : 	1.3-2M
Display speed : 	30fps
Interface : 	USB 2.0
Color : 	Silver
Microscope size : 	123*11mm (L*D)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 5, 2013)

few more still pics


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 6, 2013)

so exited for Monday can't get here fast enough / as for the pen mirco I hope you all ordered one its well worth it, plus you can look in your mouth! lol


so 2 of the 3 flowering are in teh weird regroth of buds phase i think now so hopefully end of the month no idea, other 5 in veg are lovly have fimed them all i think at least once most 2 times already and are turning into monster bushes compared to the last 8 i have run. all but one ore in 3.5 black nursery pots soon to be white 5 gal grow bags monday. unsure of their future at this time all I know is they will be the best yet no doubt. the one being in a 5 gallon already, all but one have been lst,hst and under sides cleared


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 8, 2013)

well we have a change of venue,, again..

purchased a 5x5 tent mh/hps 1k every thing is in the tent ready to be flipped figure give em a week to adjust and veg 24 hrs til the flip just let them dry out all day moved them and fed them foxfarms nutes see how they do!!!

Running about 85temp 60 rh thats at the canopy has a canopy and floor fan passive pull no filter yet nn it yet still debating final plan haveing the 2 cabs still///


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 8, 2013)

her we go got some pics for ya


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

Awww shoot, here we go! 

Looks like you're sorting some things out, that's good N.E.!

Green mojo to ya! :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!

tight fit i will say that thought the 2 cabinets were bad this things huge want to run the air thru one of the cabs with the co3 in it before it goes out to eventually will be non stop changes im sure


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 9, 2013)

SO just Transplanted 4 big plants from 3-3.5 gal containers, into 5 gallon grow bags white from black pots win.. Full root growth was right in time for them. No root bounding, rocks in bottoms kept downward growth nice and healthy. used soilite pre mixed planter and some old leaves from out side and some garden dirt very minor amount not baked oh well. 

Very excited did the initial watering with 2 gallon rain water to soak down the new meadian. going to try to ge the hose to the tent with garden attachment on it  

pics ofc soon to come just gotta clean up it was a **** show single handed well 2 hands but still not enough


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 9, 2013)

some pics nothing new just the canopy so much nicer now:icon_smile: 79/53 outside room condition


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2013)

SO HAPPY SEEDS HAVE ARRIVED probally going to pop them all we will see maybe 6/6 

10 Satori 
1 Critical cheese (auto fem)
1 Deep cheese (fem)


plus have this lurking just need to flower out what I got in tent or get another tent  




Big Boy 6 Site Complete Hydroponic System:

IT'S FINALLY HERE: an affordable ebb and flow system that's smarter than the rest!!!  The Big Boy Ebb & Flow Hydroponic System is an unbelievable value to any indoor farmer!  This system offers all of the versatility of much higher priced systems and MORE, at nearly half the cost.   Using the digital timers included with the system, the fill and drain cycles can be timed down to the minute.  The layout of the 3.5 gallon site pots can be easily condensed to meet spatial limitations, and also arranged to allow easy access for maintenance purposes.  The unique setup of the Big Boy also gives it the ability to transform from the basic six pot model, all the way up to an 18 POT HORTICULTURAL POWERHOUSE!  Six Bucket expansion kits, including the necessary tubing and connectors, can be added at any time to fit your growing needs.   The Big Boy also includes a water level adjustment feature, which is not available in other more expensive units. 



As with many things, the simplicity of the Big Boy Ebb & Flow System is its beauty.  The system works by pumping the nutrient solution in your reservoir through a controller bucket and into the sites.  As the solution in the sites and controller bucket rise together, the float valve in the controller bucket stops the flow at the desired level.   When the drain cycle begins, the solution is pumped through the controller bucket and back to the reservoir.  After assembling and testing the system, simply set the flood and drain to begin delivering life giving water and nutrients to your plants!  With the Big Boy System, there are no complicated and expensive control modules to go bad on you.  Plus, if there ever are any issues, don&#8217;t sweat it.  *The system is covered under a 5 year warranty*, and our knowledgeable sales staff can even make repairs on the spot at your local retail store.



In addition to its simplicity and the common sense water level adjustment feature, the design of the Big Boy Ebb & Flow System addresses many of the other shortcomings of similar systems.  First off, the Big Boy utilizes larger 3.5 gallon, low profile site pots which sit the same height as 2 gallon pots and much lower than an ebb and flow table.  The higher volume 3.5 gallon pot system allows its owners to grow larger, more robust plants while conserving vertical space!  Also, the Big Boy's convenient net pot style lids for its growing sites require less growing medium than other systems.  Not only does this save you money on filling up the sites, but also makes cleaning and reusing hydroponic medium much less of a hassle.  Anyone who's ever done so knows that is a big deal!  Another advantage that the Big Boy offers is larger 3/4" tubing and connectors.  Not only does this feature provide faster fill and drain cycles, but it also helps to reduce the chance of the hydroponic medium getting caught in the lines.  The larger lines paired together with flexibility of the two Dual Outlet Digital Timers with battery backup, give owners the ability to run well timed, precision flood and drain cycles.



The Big Boy Ebb & Flow Hydroponic System is a perfect illustration of the fact that at HTG Supply, we want you to succeed.  Our aim is to offer quality products like the Big Boy that not only save you money, but also help to reduce the time required for mundane tasks in the garden.



Check out the Big Boy Instructions below for more details on this system.





* This system does come with Hydrostone growing Medium. Each 10" Bucket lid holds 7 Liters of medium (6 pot complete holds 42 Liters of grow medium)

* As with any hydroponic system it is a good idea to add an air stone in your reservoir to keep it aerated and moving.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2013)

played with the venting today a bit, got the carbon filter in,as well as passive draw thru a flowering box that's got a hepa filter on side it

exhaust goes thru side wall now rather then vertically as seen in pic 1 then straight run in 3 and the 3 x 6"fans and a swivel 90 in pic 2


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2013)

80/64 this morning


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2013)

80/65% have a 16" osculating fan on high in there now moved smaller fan to under canopy removed other floor fan taped it up to help push air into the 8" inline run 


ordered a new fan and controller 

also got 1 critical cheese(auto/fem) & 2 satori germinating

82/64% just finished trying to get some 76degree air to em see how it goes may need rework and a fan ect


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2013)

got down to 76 degrees, fan shipped! trimmed 2 1/2 plants that light is to hot to have lasted any longer anyway. took carbon filter off and rigged up a 10" round fan to the 8" see what it does better then the carbon filter thats for sure.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning temps before a/c went on were 78.6/64%

fan is en route says will be here tomorrow very excited ty Dr. for the motivation and links 

things are green green green loving the 1k mh


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 12, 2013)

> ty Dr. for the motivation and links



Oh no worries at all man, I just want to see you do it right.. as did everyone here want to see me do things right. This MP place is really the cream of the sites out there for this type of thing.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

ya very glad i landed here and not some where else!

just measured, may have enough room for another 55"x55"


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

You have caught the marijuana growing addiction. Enjoy, it is a great habit to have... Good job NE.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, it really is an addiction to grow! I thought totally different about EVERYTHING before I started and now .. wooo the mindset is so changed. But it's awesome! I love growing almost as much as I love smoking..... almost  

I actually landed at a few other websites and gave them a try first.... then I branched out after a few days, copy and pasting my grow journal around... with nearly NO replies everywhere else, and loads of people that cared here, the choice was easy! I deleted my journals and accounts on the other sites (R o l l it up and Cannabis . org etc) and I just keep everything here. No need to go anywhere else  Granted, somehow, I've made 1 enemy here (shame for him) this place is absolutely top notch!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

It comes down to it being so therapeutic for me... To find some thing that calms my mind like nothing else is as much medicine as the effects from the final product. 

Ty Rose you have all been so informational never could have found this piece of mind with out you all! Being in a legal state and allowed to do this with little fear is also a huge part of therapy for me to not have to reengage in the event that got me killed ever again is huge to me.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2013)

congrats Mr New Guy it seems you got some good bud out of your cfls.

lmaf LSD who is ur enemy? LOL   I gotta agree this is the only place for me.  Marrijunanapassion


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 12, 2013)

@N.E.: Yeah, it realllly is therapeutic! I'm almost sad when my time is over in my garden room even after 2 hours!   Also as for: 



> Being in a legal state and allowed to do this with little fear is also a huge part of therapy



I'm envious of you all doing this in legal states. My state juuuuuust got legal the other day.  They said "up to 2 years to get dispensaries in place" etc.. though I think it will be faster than that. It states a person can have up to 2 OZ's on them.. but.. NO growing (yet) ... so it's still a bit out for me. I always have worry, but I don't let it consume me. If I ever got caught, it's all for personal use anyways.. but still.. it would suck.

@Dr. Robertsozki: Well, I'd tell ya, but there's really no need to start it up again. It's a very "important" and old school member here, that's liked by many... even me. I don't know why he hates me, it was never clear even in PM's. I was respectful and trying to talk it out in PM's and he just kept telling me not to talk to him.. very childish. Can't just handle the issues and move along, interesting. I've dealt with children that can talk issues out better. -.- 
I've even reached out my hand in threads to be nice...I'm just being ignored. 

Annnnyways, I'm not trying to jack your thread N.E.! I'm very happy for you and your growing addiction to .. well.. growing! lol :aok: Cheers to you and yours.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2013)

too funny LOL


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

just finished all under canopy triming and obstructive leafs on last half of plants. lookking nice

Critical Cheese has poped already 24 hr ish still no satoris poped


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

switched out the bulbs running a 150k high output super hps w/ increased violet/blue lighting spectrum / creates more correct balance of red and blue/violet energy increased for photosynthesis.

gonna flip em soon to 12/12 can't wait another week and a half they are all showing female and i need the space asap regardless of if i get less for not waiting 2 weeks between transplant and flower flip


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

exhaust fan is installed

75/59


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

so we have negative pressure with new fan  as well as 2 satori have cracked and are doing well the cheese is still in the median working i'm sure it's in a self water tray with cover 

unsure if I want to run the satori in dirt or hydro plants are tuned in on dirt, wondering if these are if it's not broke don;t fix it lol.. regardless need another tent to setup hyro at this point any way as the other 7 plants and fans fill tent as of now and 4 clones and 1 seedling under all my cfls  in cab 1 cab 2 needs to be made a drying cab asap 


have some pics let me work on getting a few up


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

looking good the critical cheese auto fem has popped up  out of the median over night half in half out bent over still but alive and out, there are 2 satori in the trays well atm. 4 more germinating still all have cracked just looked

tent is running 79/69 cause i connected it to my clone cabinet with a bunch of cfls running all night really need a portable a/c or some cheap alternative from direct a/c next weeks gonna be a hot one here :hubba:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

@Dr. Robertsozki ya the bud has been decent that was grown with the cfls the but could have been better if i had real air flow in the cabs live and learn..... vortex fans ftw...  the cost is inefficient at least i have em for clones and seedlings now


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

critical cheese is moving right along hood is almost out now have had it out side in the tray with out the plastic on it letting it feel the sun


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

lets see how the shipping goes 



			
				gorickyourself said:
			
		

> They have daily specials,prices can greatly vary plus they throw in about 8 freebie seeds whith each order.Good Luck cool:



just peeked over there and grabbed a hand full from one 3 bean 20lb euro so like 26$ states $ i got 

Auto Seeds >
Auto #1
Seed Type Feminised Pack Size3   *     £11.59     


Sleetstack x Skunk 1 Reg (x2) * FREE!

Auto Blueberry x Auto Sweet Tooth Fem (x1) * FREE!

Auto Jack x Auto White Widow Fem (x1) * FREE!

White Widow x Great White Shark Fem (x1) * FREE!

 Loud Seeds 7/8 Sour Reg (x2)  * FREE!

Top 44 x Bubblegum Fem (x1)  * FREE!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

tue 7/16

76.6/66%   @ 2:19pm /// current outside temp 91, feels like temp 95 / 46%rh


------------------------------------------
mon 7/15

79/66 @ 7a.m. at light out
78.8/68%  @   8:11
78.4/67%  @   9:30
78.1/65%  @  11:50
77.7/68%  @   3:30
77.6/66%  @   4:40  /// current outside temp 91, feels like temp 96 / 48%rh
79/68 5:18 found a huge air leak in exhaust run might help in the long run 
79.5/65 6:46 just ran dehumidifiers till they blew on of me surge strips  unless it needs to cool donno, hope temps get better light on in 10 :/ exterior temp is 88 feels like 93 / 54% RH
79.5/66  7:40


just posting below to compare to today's temps with no light on 
Old 07-11-2013, 11:41 AM 
82/64%               12pm
80.1/61%          1pm
79.9                 1:14
79.5/59            1:43
79.1                2:18
78.2/58%         5:40
78.1/61%         7:11
77.5/ 55% wow 7:25
76.1/54            8:37pm
---------------------------------------
78.6/66% 6:30am (overnight average no a/c)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

SIERRA NATURAL SCIENCE 209 ALL NATURAL SYSTEMIC PEST CONTROL 16OZ CONCENTRATE
5 LB HYDROTON EXPANDED CLAY PEBBLES GROW MEDUIM 
pH Up & pH Down Hydroponic Control Kit Two 32oz Bottles


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> lets see how the shipping goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what website is this... thats real good!!!! free fem seedfs wow


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

Auto Blueberry x Auto Sweet Tooth Fem yummmy and fast ;0


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

*sea of seeds *the 26$ was With shipping~!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 16, 2013)

wow!  they put herbieseeds to shame
thanks NE WGUY ima have to check it out.
how long did they take to arrive?
herbies is fast i think it took 1 week


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 16, 2013)

not sure Dr. order was placed same time i posted so lets see how long the shipping is plus for the 26$ price all seeds come in original seller packaging there were 4 shipping options that one, also same price they remove the labels or some thing then the prices jumped for the 2 more discrete options would have doubled price i think or more. I left them in packaging to see how it goes with customs...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63559
I paid alot more as i'm sure we all have from else where I just found this linked on here figured for 12$ for the seeds i wanted why not


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 16, 2013)

i feel like ordering some right now.  you got 7 fem seeds plus 4 regular I want that


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 16, 2013)

ya man for 25$ and change or wtv i mean worth a shot, if any of them are good and produce helps absorb the cost of my Satori that I just bought from attitude. speaking of which, I just did surgery of the critical cheese removing it from the hydro 2x2 synthetic block or wtv it is and transplanting it into a perlite/soil 3x3 think it may stay out side.. Then i inserted the 6th Satori into that block has a 1" root and it's shell still on so it had to be done. The cheese had a tap root at least 3" already crazy grower hope i did not hut it, got the full tap root out unharmed so time will tell


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 16, 2013)

On a Great note I went out and there was a praying mantis in my pool on a raft so i saved him and put him in the tent! they eat big bugs not mites it's a good 3" mantis let the hunt begin

running good, switched the a/c draw run abit and turned fan down for exhaust seems to be helping with temps today as they are same outside as yesterday 

tue 7/16

76.3/66%   @ 2:27pm /// current outside temp 91, feels like temp 95 / 46%rh
75.9/62%   @ 2:53
*75.2*/63% @ 5:40

------------------------------------------
mon 7/15

79/66 @ 7a.m. at light out
78.8/68%  @   8:11
78.4/67%  @   9:30
78.1/65%  @  11:50
77.7/68%  @   3:30
77.6/66%  @   4:40  /// current outside temp 91, feels like temp 96 / 48%rh
79/68 5:18 found a huge air leak in exhaust run might help in the long run 
79.5/65 6:46 just ran dehumidifiers till they blew on of me surge strips  unless it needs to cool donno, hope temps get better light on in 10 :/ exterior temp is 88 feels like 93 / 54% RH
79.5/66  7:40


just posting below to compare to today's temps with no light on 
Old 07-11-2013, 11:41 AM 
82/64%               12pm
80.1/61%          1pm
79.9                 1:14
79.5/59            1:43
79.1                2:18
78.2/58%         5:40
78.1/61%         7:11
77.5/ 55% wow 7:25
76.1/54            8:37pm
---------------------------------------
78.6/66% 6:30am (overnight average no a/c)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 16, 2013)

caught a praying mantis for the tent :0

Critical Cheese growing nice under 2 5600 cfls atm for the night

dead center in the first pic is the top of the other revegger it is in full white pistal production mode and has resumed total normal mj groth. might salvage one of the 3 atleast to some degree


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 17, 2013)

nice praying mantis soldier


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

ya I was smoking later after that post at the side door of tent and I seen him chilling right under the 1k ho hps in the hurricane canopy wind like he owned the place then he went crawling down leaves out of the wind ofc no camera on me and that light messes with my pics anyway


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

75.9/63%  @   9:37am
75.6/62%  @  10:23
74.8/59% @ 11:55 
*74.5/59%  @   1:38pm* /// current outside temp 94/44% feels like 98
75/66%  @ 5:55


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

so when watering i found what appeared to possibly be egg site of unhatched unknown bug from other day so immediate cut and removed 9 (right in a bag and out side)all branches with any sign of them. mantis likes the a/c still and there is a big spider in there should me a good game.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 18, 2013)

lol cool


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 18, 2013)

Good stuff!  I'm jealous of your temps!

My question is.. why does your (and others) camera get all screwy from the HPS, when mine (and others) does not? :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks for poping in guys, i posted this in another thread of it's own but my satori seeds are either really slow or the seeds **** the bed case the crit cheeses is on like day 3 of veg and these things are still underground with 1" tap roots. granted i did drop em in median as soon as they cracked and stuck their toung out so maybe not paper toweling them long enuff?

glad i made a back up order of seeds will not be happy if any of the satori do not atleast come out of the ground the closest to the top of soil looks very pale almost brown yellow like dead, using a self watering median and tray below in a bag on my laptop nice and warm same as cheese was

fang, it happens with hps and mh on my windows 8 phone camera is a piece of "add your word of choice" thing can't focus for "use another word here", i have a camera just no idea where it is and not much going on atm any way few more weeks the show starts  and i will find the camera or take pics under a dif light if need be   also removed all added height material all 5 plants are same height now, will rotate them daily out from center.totally read thru your thread, will def be going back thru it 


critical cheese is under 6 cfls 5600 or 6500 i forget doing great, waiting on a new t5ho 2 bulb 4' for my veg area will eventually get a 4 bulb but for now this will work seeing the cheese is an auto gonna 24/7 it


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

the 5 have been getting botanicare nutes around 1280 ppm 6.6-6.7ph 75degree water mixed 4 gal was very little run off will mix 5gal next time, they seem to like it one looks like it needs more nitro has lots of new bright groth letting it ride it out tho see what happens gave it extra feed.

need some more soil to top off grow bags they are all showing top roots and there is 3" to the top of bags still.. one plant only has a 2" stalk then goes left right all around


here come the crazy temps!

77/65% @ 4:20


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

so i have no idea... 6 satori seeds seemed all good and just froze in growth. so i stuck the last 4 Satori and the Deep Cheese fem in a paper towel with purified water and zip bag just like b4 see wth happens cause i done this atleast 50 times with nps. could get interesting if things come to life lol


Crit Cheese Auto is happy and growing nice npz


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 19, 2013)

as I was reading you r post number 420 I looked at mine it said 666 that can't be good j/k LOL


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2013)

hahaha hope to miss mine of that one  

78/68% in tent  ///  98/38   feels like 104 outside atm


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2013)

i see u lurking N.E.wguy, brimck325, deutsche420,* Dr. Green Fang, *JimBud, LEFTHAND, meetmrfist2, missabentley :farm: :bong2: 

so found y camera so hope no stupid lines in pics, took pics gotta yadda ydda.. them seeds are looking good. 5 plants look good :icon_smile: 

temps have been kept in check thru out the night and day for this heat wave thankfully this was a big test in it self. 

the crit cheese is sitting under 5 cfls now on like day 4 i think 83.3/69 in the cabinet it is in with direct wind exhausting the cfl heat right out the slightly open door with draw from a 6" bottom hole 


tent is lower in the high 70"S


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2013)

no t5 today coming monday


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

well i have returned to the medium and have the new cheese and all 4 satori back in it, as i feel i probably cooked the last 6 no idea.. cheese and 2 satori are up and sprouting well, other 2 satori are working along i have since slices the median on one side to look at them if necessary

since added hydroton below in tray as well per hushpuppy's advice to prevent drowning which could have also be a contributor to my 6 dead


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 20, 2013)

soory about the 6 deaths and good luck on your new babies!! GRENN MOJO!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks Dr. appreciate teh green wishes they really helped. so of the reaming 4 2 have sprouted 1/2 out of median (using same as others died in.) The deep Cheese is also up and out and a 3rd satori has the shell sticking out so shoudl have 3 good satori one has what looks like mold on stem already need more air i guess


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 21, 2013)

Good luck with the babies. 
Your temps are more than exceptable 
Nice full tent u got. Funny thing is. You got yer mantise n I use lady bugs. Lol. 
Green mojo. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

yea the bug i caught was the size of a lady bug and thats the size for mantis food i guess. but any thing smaller like mites is lady bug land

@LH thanks for stopping in and the mojo right back at ya  and thanks for the opinions means alot to get feed back and input from all you, looking forward to watching your grow as well!


well upon inspection iof the tallest satori root it was like 1/8" in the median and rest of plant sticking so opened it up and moved it in the block will probably die. about to run to the hydro store out of desperation losing all 10 would be a hit. I have clones of all in the tent tho all over a month old so we shoudl be going just a matter of what will be growing, very interested to see the stuff in the tent bud under 1k. also have another order in for other seeds some fems and autos, but was really looking forward to the satori 


i think that 5gal bucket makes that plants water intake way more needy then the bags fyi


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

well the Critical Cheese Auto is doing great 2" under 5 6500 cfls 24/7 it's growing great (just put out in sun for a few, daily) 

Just did surgery to the starter tray set up cut all the bottoms off the squares so median with sprouts is sitting on hydroton in a tuper ware container instead of the way they say to use it as past results were not good that way. have a few pics 


Deep Cheese looks to be best out of the pack consisting of it and the 4 satori atm by far..  at this point if i get a male satori it's getting kept..   e/ if i get any satori 


Should I put these sprouts under a high cfl now ?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

today is week one of the Crit Cheese 

and the surviving satori


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Where did you get or what did you make that Seedling tray with?? I need one, was thinking of using one of my Ice trays and cutting off the bottoms. Glad one of your Satori survived!! Looking great.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 22, 2013)

-Soul I think it's the rapid rooter cube set comes in 6,36,72 cubes or some thing, then bag of refills are like 16$

i'd recommend the burpee trays from  lowes or h.d I hate this thing actually took all the cubes out and put them in a basket 0f hydroton


difference being this tray just sits in a tray of water the burpee at least the 72 one has a piece of cloth that wicks water up from a tray adn prevents over watering i think my first 6 drowned due to the tray still no idea

exodus cheese is in the middle, other 4 are satori and solo cup is the critical cheese


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 22, 2013)

setting up hydro system for veg area got my t5 and median coco coir & large perlite, smart bags and a filter net for res. 

have 6 sprouts and the Crit Cheese under the t5 now

about to put water in system afk :0


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2013)

every thing went good have been running the system manually, top watering a bit just to pass any fine sediment. plan on a full drain and fill later today, they are still very small and do not need 55 gals of water atm tho really or any nutes, just testing space and system really. want to balance water and aerate it before I need it all up and running


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 25, 2013)

Lots goin on more then I can keep up with almost. Have the hydro set up running with 3 clones xfred from dirt to coco cubes and perlite.


have another 55"x55" tent coming and a pro ballast.

no pics pc is down any one good with windows vista pm me


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 25, 2013)

So day 11 lights of 12/12 on I see females


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Well checked tent at 6:45 all was well light out at 7. Checked at 9 gfi tripped everything.. At least was after lights out :holysheep:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

i see definite budding beginning


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

well they girls are 3' from soil to tops and growing fast stretching 44" from the floor in a 79" tent should be a good show, lots of fimming and topping was done should get a bunch of colas cant even guess how many between the 5 plants.

biggest issues atm are baby mealy bugs eggs/infestation as well as possible mites not sure about them yet. just treated last feeding with a recommended bug product will see if it gets them off

Today is day 14 of 12/12, I hate watering soooo much after setting up the hydro, lots and lots of wasted time watering as opposed to timers and pumps,,, but if I was not in there watering I probably never would have caught as many of the egg sites and fact their are issues so it's a take the good with the bad..


NEVER PUT PLANTS NEAR AFRICAN VIOLETS:chuck: :hitchair: :hairpull: :angrywife:  worst part was they were given to me cause they were dying i wonder why hmmmmmm


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

Is your tent located outside?   Like in a garage or shed type structure? 

I was thinking of doing that myself...how did those bugs infest your girls?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

i was gifted a bunch of dying yard flowers and bulbs and the African Violets (they are thriving now that the bugs left...) were infested apparently the mealy bugs really like those flowers i read, i made a thread on the bug it is gonna be updated as i have more new pics of them and what to look for seeing no one knew what they were. The REAL reason they got them was me, all my fault i panicked in the cabinets over lighting and t/rh and moved them outside and dum de dum back inside and hope to have caught em in time... 


thanks for reading and posting 

ahh i think someone else grows in a shed (woudl be hard some places) and i know others grow in their garages, personally mine are in a basement one point of access.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah it's nice to have auto water. But. It's also nice to not worry no ow there getting water. 
My last run I'm tossed hosts in. N they were in promix. 
Well no filter on bottoms so shet got into controller bucket. Perlite plugged up floats. I came home 2 times from not being home 3-4 days to controller bucket n pails all full. 
So as nice as it can be it can also ruin a crop. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

ya  that's why i thought out side the norm and tried to avoid those crazy roots and shieett I think we on to a fine method that will grow some big trees for us


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, IC.

I grow in the basement as well. We just had a massive downpour of rain...so once my rain barrels filled up....I grabbed all of my deer park 5g jugs and managed to fill up 4 of them before the rain stopped.....storing them in my basement capped in nice cool dark area. I love free water :ignore:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

ya i rent so its all free but i bougt a ez up tent and you surround it with totes you get more water then u know what to do with my tap is pretty good and free for me so i will run hydro with it and i try to all rain water soil feed plants at least un nute feedings


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

grr why all my photo uploads failing any one else got this issue today?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

so al the sprouts are having reddening stems(they are in cocc/perlite and coco cups probalbly readdy for cal/mag =+?, drooping leaves? will try yo upload pics again today has not been working for me they all fail to upload


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

here are onnly ones that sis not fail to upload

assume i need to start cal/mag 5ml to gal and keep top feeding them? or put them in a little water res and let them wick up what if any thing they need?  they are in rapid rooters dont want to drown them ?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey :ciao: *N.E.wguy*, howzeetgoin?

Not tryin to be a weisenheimer, but whats with all the crap on the surface of the pots?

Just wondering...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

they are in coco chunks and perlite mix in their own little coco 3" cups in rapid rooters surrounded by same median 


thinking they need cal/mag cause of the coco and more water cause of what they are in


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

ahh okay... for a sec they looked like cedar bark and I was like woahhh! way too acidic there fella...lol...

nevermind...lol...*mojo* fer your seedling, NEWGUY. 

peace


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

ty 7g

will get some pics up tonight of the tent flowers popping evey where i counted 60 visual top sites when standing there last night lost count after bong rips


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

sad little satori and crit cheese auto been under the t5 not looking happy maybe to soon for big t5 4' 2xbulb? moved and watered with cal mag and a little nute. fully rooted out of bottom of 3" coco cups (good 1-2" out bottoms) just heads are not looking great

first pic is of crit cheese auto


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

some better pics of the ill little ones  and to my better knowledge there are 5 satori and one exodus fem and the biggest oldest is that auto


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

tent, all 5 gal pots whole canopy is 3' from dirt even mostly around


----------



## budz4me (Jul 29, 2013)

Makes me want to dive in and swim around in it like Scrooge McDuck from the old ducktales cartoon lmao!!!




GJ MAN!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

ty Budz!  

looking around for a second light set up not sure if I want another 1k or a nice t5
 leaning toward another 1k dimable ballast hps cooltube maybe don't know
not dimmable but 
hxxp://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Sun-VS1000TRMS-000-Watt-System/dp/B004QDFPK2/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
or
hxxp://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLSETX1000DHMCT6-Digital-Dimmable-1000-Watt/dp/B005FNJ1ZW/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

no input on the lil guys huh?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

what is the complete makeup of the medium you have your seedlings in?

To me from the pics the lil seedlings shouldn't being yellowing at the cotyledons (the embryonic primary leaves) yet in it's growth cycle.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

they are in rapid rooters, surounded by perlite an coco in a 3" coco cup. al with good roots xtending from the coco cups as why moved to lager same mix pots. so basically same as my system that has those three test subjects. these are to go in that set up is the plan, was gonna wait to wee roots ou tthe pots should not take long


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

sunleaves coir cubes tripple rinsed porous, says encourages root groth
 with sunleaves large perlite rinsed with 6.7 tap 
hxxp://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SCC309
hxxp://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SCP940D
then it was all thrown together and... probably missed a step. 
but have rooted a bunch of plants never seen any thing like this or the other mandela satoris that failed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

:aok: cool was just wondering if that coco was prewashed or not. That can be a detriment to your plants if not thoroughly washed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

My seedlings are under T5s from the get go without any problems.  I don't think that your problem is the light.  I suspect your medium.  I think that it is important to not transplant the rapid rooters into anything else until you have great root growth out the bottom.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

yes THG they were all 1/2" ou tbottom now all have multiple coming out of the 3" coco pots had to go in the pots or ? how close do u get the light mine were like 3" maybe 


ya as well as a down fall seeing it sucks up the cal mag, hush said you need to do at least 5ml per gal at first i think, still experimenting seeing c/m def if sprouts and system soooo 

was gonna run hxxp://www.botanicare.com/KIND-Plant-Nutrient-System-P196C2.aspx
I gave them some Base and Grow last night and c/m looking better for sure 

KIND BASE 4-0-0 + 5% Calcium

Kind Base is unique because it contains all of calcium without trace minerals, magnesium, or sulfur. By including all of the trace minerals in the Grow and Bloom formulas growers can effortlessly customize their calcium and nitrogen levels without affecting the balance of these essential elements. This revolutionary formula was designed to allow for maximum versatility throughout the grow cycle. *Using Coco Coir *or Reverse Osmosis water? Simply increase the base to increase your calcium levels.* Kind is ideal for Coco Coir based media, RO Water, and plant types that require high levels of calcium and nitrogen.* Using Clay Pebbles, Rockwool or have hard water where less calcium is needed? It&#8217;s as easy as reducing the amount of base you use. Simply manipulating the level of Kind Base allows you to precisely control the levels of both calcium and nitrogen to meet the specific needs of whatever Kind you grow.

KIND GROW 2-2-4 

Kind Grow provides powerful minerals enhanced with a proprietary blend of all natural ingredients to maximize root growth, and sustain a lush healthy canopy. The combination of Kind Base and Grow provides the ideal nitrogen to potassium ratios for fast flowering annuals. Kind Grow is designed for the vegetative period of the growth cycle, but can be combined with Kind Bloom formula to meet the precise demands of your plant in any media, at any stage. This level of control is ground breaking and encourages maximum growth for any plant, in any environment, no matter what Kind you grow.

KIND BLOOM 0-6-6

Kind Bloom was formulated with an optimal phosphorous to potassium ratio to encourage healthy branch and stalk development, accelerate flower sets, and maximize crop yields. This ideal ratio provides higher potassium levels to increase biomass while amplified phosphorous levels promote flower initiation. Kind Bloom also includes an elevated level of magnesium which increases photosynthetic efficiency; critical for achieving optimum yields in accelerated growth environments.

Kind Bloom was developed specifically for fast growing annuals. Kind Bloom allows you the ability to increase the amount of potassium and phosphorous during peak flowering and ripening phases without additional boosters. Adjusting these ratios promotes maximum fruit swelling, yield, and quality. This is easily accomplished by simply increasing the Bloom, and lowering Kind Base which limits the amount of nitrogen available without compromising trace minerals or magnesium. Kind Bloom provides the complete nutrition your plants require to maximize both yield and quality.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

lil babies look like they are getting better, minor issues in tent atm with insects and under feeding I think, temps and /rh been perfect

5'7"x5x7"x7'x6"h size tent what speed do i need a 435 cfm fan to run at to exchange the air with out over exchanging or unnecessarily wasting elc


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

pics in a bit when sun comes out


----------



## 50bud (Aug 1, 2013)

You tried neem oil for your insect problems? It's a great organic insecticide & it's affordable.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

na me or the mantis eat them it;s ok


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

thinned the under canopy last night, was sure to not taek to much from each just what looked like it had to go.

sprouts are almost touching the t5 all look better been top feeding them 5.8 not sure of ppm but they are on a run all have 2nd and 3rd sets of leaves popping.

clones in hydro system still looking real cal or mag def real red stems and stalks only on 2 plants 3rd is fine but is smallest.

tried to get tent pics, to hard with that hps on things are shooting up all around.

Critical Cheese auto is looking way better has about 4 sets of leaves now also getting same water/feeding as the sprouts


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> what is the complete makeup of the medium you have your seedlings in?
> 
> To me from the pics the lil seedlings shouldn't being yellowing at the cotyledons (the embryonic primary leaves) yet in it's growth cycle.



they have returned to green mostly as are the crit cheese lowest leaves.

the 5 satori and the other cheese are 2" with lots of sets of leaves now, will try to get pics, camera was dead last night 

also threw 3 Auto #1 in rapid rooters yesterday, real worried about running all the satori in the hydro rather then dirt, but with all the folks on here i should be fine.

still debating setting up second tent or try to veg out the stuff in the area they are in ...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

tent starting to smell goooood


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

So tent is in week 3 finished all under canopy clearing last night can see clear thru the tent when crouched down. canopy still @ 48" lil more from floor light is 10-12" from canopy and buds are exxxploding already getting covered with trics i was more under then up top but i need to find camera today try to get some good pics right at light on b4 it intensifies.

the 5 satori and Deep cheese fem are all in sites, res just changed ready to run.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey just saw your post in another thread......regarding your PM.....you  def DO NOT want ozone in abundance in your home....I would advise  against venting that into your HVAC system. Ozone is fantastic as an air  scrubber in small doses...but too much can be very harmful to humans.

We  commonly sell O3 air cleaners as part of our business, but it is  regulated and such. As far as PPM goes...OSHA's standard is less than .1  ppm. 

At around 8-10ppm is where you will be in serious trouble.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

ya one i got came with all that info, its rated for a 2k sq area 10 mins on 10 mins off unless it was put on a timer easily could be. just gonna be hard for my to vent hot exhaust anywhere but in the basment or into the hvac as will not be able to use that due to using the furnace. 

so options are really to intake hvac heated to occupancy thermo temp and xhaust into the 2k sq basement with a window open a bit using the o3 and carbon


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Can you just run a 6" supply duct right off your A/C trunk and have that blast cold air into your room? It will slightly raise the humidity (<5% RH) but will cool the tent significantly. Install a manual damper...so that when heating season comes around, you arent blowing hot air in.

Isnt air in more important than air out? (Im asking lol)


Just remember, of course, this will also increase your energy bill due...and may decrease the cooling ability in other areas of your home.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

You want total exchange of the air in the space every 30 seconds, if possible. Are out and air in are just as important as you want to get the oxygen out and CO2 in.

And watch increase in humidity, especially if you're battling pm. Low rh is much more desirable than high rh. Rh gets to high and the leaves can't transpire, which will also cause ph and lock out issues.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

no my pm is out side.

i am working in a basement so winter temps will drop and i think will need warm air at light out. right now it's fine just trying to figure the long run out 

have 2 tents and 3 cabinets so if I was to start using them all i need a plan 

and i primarily atm run the o3 just to cover open tent and smoking times


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

picz


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

pretty happy 70/50rh atm


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking good. 
Now to do that in hydro 

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Looking good.
> Now to do that in hydro
> 
> LH.


with your help and hush the hydro will far surpass this  but I must give evry one that contributed to this thread along the way thanks like THG stands out as the most helpful steering my to the light  and then fang got me in all out mode lol
and ofc u as well  any many others that know who they are


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

No worries man. That's what we're all here for. 

I think you will like the difference. Some do some don't but you've picked it up n been battling through with from what I know no deaths so. Keep it up. 
I personally don't like soil. I can't fi d the nac to er. Veggies n other plants yep. 
But I seem to yield better better potency n all around healthier plants. 

Where others are complete opposite. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

ugh hate dirt just cause of watering i mean come on 18 plants i cant take 5... 

ya i like the method we are using interested to see what the results yeild with good stuff. I have had no real issues. Thanks to this place lol can;t even imagine *** i;d be doing atm


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

The same as every newbie. Feeding more without phing lol. 
Wrong lights. No venting. God the list. It goes on n on. Hahaha. 

This is very interesting method compared to hydroton. 
But the bag of coco I picked up. Says it can be watered in hydro up to 4-6 times a day. It's also a lot coarser then the blocks. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

fed them minor water, removed all top layering of coco as that is probably half the suspected nute lock out is nute theft by that media before any thing ever hits dirt... mixed 3 gal of superbloom gave then that 12/55/6/ .10 cleated iron  or some thing I used it on all my other plants with no other nutes and got great results with cfls see how thew look later Oo


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

buds are fattening up. old leaves still showing def. new growth is explosive green with trics some double bud sites same cola


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

tried for trics laptopy dieeed lower buds got em everyyy where


----------



## budz4me (Aug 8, 2013)

damn! loving the 4th girl...love the orange! GJ man and good Mojo!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

ya dude that top is stacked up. only half way there not even 3.5 wekks we say at best. tho some other most all were taken early we'll see. this is all bag seed but was bomb worth running since feb


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 10, 2013)

dudmdedum, mealy bugs and eggs gone tho now i see white spots on top and black specs moving underside mites imo... mixed 4 gal of strong sns see what it does,, so close yet so far awaayyyy


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 12, 2013)

one hard hit with sns and every thing is gone or dead not a sign of life it was on the plant closest to where i sneak in my day smoking so the passive intake must of brought em in unfortunately not a 100% sterile enviro yet


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

lil update seeing there are 2 threads and I seem in the hydro more now but. infestation and it was just that is dying off ordered back up mite killer and a gallon of cal mag and a gallon of ph down  

One of the cabinets is back in use I bought a 6" 600 digi ballast cool tube light for the autos (may be able to jsut make both cabs one 2x4x4 rather then the 2 )

And the Satori are thriving on the botonicare nutes and the g/h calimagic now that the coco mix has been balanced... Definatly if anyone ever switches make sure you calmag the median and ph prewater 

other then that buds are xploding in the tent they are tric'd up got the scratch and sniff going. so look like 2 diff strains which it has since begining i hope they are one finished real early


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice, keep that Satori in good shape! :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

funny cause I just measured one is 8" across now i fimmed that one it's crazy 

other 5 must be the satori all are thriving in the hydro thanks to a few here.

they will probably get their own journal  ty for stopping in  would love a male the 6th is a fem so no worry of mix xing


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

1100ppm 6.5 good sloow soaking made a mess hope some bugs die. buds are thickening not pic worthy but prgress is ez to c


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

try this agaono


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking good. Looks like u should have more then enough smoke dude. 
Next grow be even better.  
Green thumbs up. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

i hope so man i got a 10z limit would like to max it out :O) no idea what this woudl yeild but 5x plants = ?? under 1k watt we shall see


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

It can equal 2 Oz's. 10 Oz's could be 15 Oz's time n playing around dif tech will give u ideas. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

lol i hear ya. one branch is like my first plant lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

pinch test smelss mmmmmm no sign of life bug wise leaves afre in good shape imo shoudl finish under 30 to go


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

looks close 50/50

split a 3' plant stalk flushing 3 weeks from finish 

threw my red led panel in there

Satori are rocking 

QQ about that freakin plant needed the flush tho and not the best plant atleast all sorts of pics to come ofc BIU


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

ayayyyyayay


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 23, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> ayayyyyayay


tell me about it 

so i get up an hgour after lights out u think a red led panel for a 1/2-1 hr a day at end of 12/12 is bad 3 wks from do date? every thing is frosting and getting stinky all i god plant i broke looks fine after24 i stuffed in in a corner for the night no sigh of bugs lots of burnt up leaves but new growth is all frosty so let the dead die


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

1/2 - 1hr? why not the full 12hrs?   where you get the 1/2-1 hr a day idea?
i dont think it would be bad the more the better.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

ya it runs the 12hours just i have the 2 hps on same timer so that is plugged into the fan outlet so there is no timer for it. It looks like a bright red moon in there 

Buds are getting heavier had to start with the staking already also one plant especially tall


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

I see what you are saying now my bad.  I dont think any light is goodduring the dark hrs.  thats when she goes to work at night.
its kinda early. if you had only 2 weeks to go it would get your buds a little bigger. but now there's a chance she might want to go back to veg.  idk.  I would try to get another timer I only paid 1.50  for one on sale and my last one was like $5 @ walmart.   good luck bro


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 25, 2013)

ok i have like 3 xtra of them just sitting around will figure one out. plain watered them last night, buds are getting thick starting to fall every where cause of the weight.


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

i love when they get fat!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 25, 2013)

ya we got lots o leaners tonight, 
set a timer for the led
 had neither ballasts plugged in made it home with :30 seconds to plug in for light on lol nvr again 

hate watering*

stuff is frosty looks like they may make it till finish was a bit questionable with the bug issues but organics ftw we shall see


----------



## the one (Aug 26, 2013)

ftw?  f The World?  im glad they getting fat n frosty.gotta get some recent pics some close up porn Lol.   oh yeah j/k about the f t w thing i know is for the win laters.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> ftw?  f The World?  im glad they getting fat n frosty.gotta get some recent pics some close up porn Lol.   oh yeah j/k about the f t w thing i know is for the win laters.



yes pics i did get a few rather take some new ones tho either way will get them up all in all a lil nute burn and the bug sns burn the trics are frosty and they are thriving even the one i split ugh if that produces = to others after that then.... 

but ya will def get some pics they are filling in nice and hard under the 1k and one plant oh man it's the best smelling looking of the 5 it has this insane tripple bud top i wish i coudl take beter pics or edit them so u can see better will try to get em up later pce


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

they are coming chargin cam 

the exposer is soooo bad but will post a bunch  <3


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 16, 2013)

The tent chop and dry was done curing now 10 mason jars filled to above 1pt all vary did not get a total wet but average of 2 i weighed were 34grams so around 340g if i had to guess between 5 plants (my guess dry&cured is gonna be 10oz dry 280g  we'll see by the weekend 


4 more in full flower were put into the tent as well as the 5 satori & dinafem exoduse chese fem. 


satori clones are fully rooted and in rapid rooters & solo sized cups of perlite getting 200ml feedings under the 600w off to side on a shelf not directly under it with dual cfl 2700/5600 bulbs right over them 24/7


crit cheese auto is about ready to cut thing stinkkkks and the 3 #1 autos are all also under the 600w doing well


----------



## budz4me (Sep 16, 2013)

Man, you need to change your user name and journal name asap....it doesnt do your grow justice!

Good job man, been following since I joined MP! Always a good read!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 16, 2013)

thanks dood i got pics just really lost interest after all that stuff here.. really apreicate al the help will post here and there and a few pics but drama i nn

also these are all bag seed none were herm or male cut i think 9 or 10 now forget and another 6 on the block soon then the satori runs will be around a bit


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 22, 2013)

probably another update after this, as i have 5 in flower still from this beginning run about to finish up them.. They are stuffed in with the 6 hydro and controller buckets. the Satori i flipped teh seedlings was gonna try to stay with them for a bit but have a pack of 2002 hightimes cannabis cup winner dutch passion Mango i really want to get in the system 


so for pics i was an avid poster due to lack of posts in here i kinda gave up on em atleast as far as posting them.

Hi Rosbud    & all you other you know who u are 


yield of the 5 plants was a bit over 10oz. cured..  1z per bag looks nice


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 29, 2013)

so i was just thinking and trying to figure out the math on what yeild per watt is

make it easy say i got 10oz cured, multiply by 28g per = 280g under 1k watts, so do i divide 280/1000= 0.28g per watt ?.?

is that right?

cause these next 5 plants are under 1600w in same tent others were and buds seem way denser and bigger and on is a mini that was a clone so basically 4 plants look they may give me close to or more then the last 5 did really would like a 1g;per:watt or better ofc 1.5 would be awesome (not going to get into co2 so kiss this one please


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 2, 2013)

well Houston we may have an issue smh....

so went to transplant some clones into hydro coco and perlite checked tent all was good light s came on np as always normally i spend 3 hours or so with it all but went to bed super early last night and the breaker trips at about 8pm I have my verizon pluged into same run and get an alarm if there is an issue.... well it went off and wife nvr bothered to tell me. so tent went with maybe 3 hrs light i think more like 1 (8pm) but i went down at 5am and flipped breaker on.... I have 4 big girls i'm not worried about cause so close to chop but my concern is the 3 satori and exoudus that are about a week into flower.  I left the light on after this dicovery was planning on shutting it off at 7pm i guess uless anyone chims in here, then run the them days for a week or 2 and do another flip back to nights? i'm lost so here i am if anyone has an opinion i'd like to hear what you'd do or if i did it right?


Flowering ones are getting ambers and thick dense buds getting real close want to go for a more full amber this time around so maybe another week till chop if i had to guess i stopped keeping track they started outside and really not sure when they started to flower but i know when stuff looks don now  so not worried about it.

more worried about the other 4 and this light bd smh


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 2, 2013)

i hear ya i threw all the flowering outside seeing it was 80 and 55 rh today and past the 12/12 out side hrere to make room in tent, need to redo alot of stuff to accomidate my latest order  ty for the confidence tho. so they been on since 5am gonna let em stay lit till 7am then back to regular 12/12 or would the 24 of dark be better they only a week into flower really. going with teh xtra light seeing they still almost in veg really


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

well heres my 2 cents... put them back on their orginal light schedule and quit over thinking it like they need to make up lost daylight... the more you mess with the light schedule the more issues youll have, hermying is the first thing that comes to mind. just leave them be and let them do their thing. just remember, keep it simple... they are plants, and sometimes things happen indoors and outdoors, like really rainy weather for a few days streight with lots of cloud cover its like dusk/dawn/night for the plants they dont get alot of light and slow down a bit but they always bounce back no problem, not just MJ just all plants. just dont mess with the light schedule too much, put them back on track as before and make sure your not tripping breakers again to avoid another possible interruption to the light schedule. its all good man dont fret.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 3, 2013)

been 80 here and amber so chop is close ty tho seedless thus far


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 5, 2013)

4 were cut one was a mini only a test clone that just got lucky and was allowed to live. so each plant took up a hanger each and are drying in one of the 2x2x4' cabinets 

Last of the flowering was from seed so was not ready and was refipped with the tent. Was to be the mother and I was going to keep the unknown strain but have since bought real genetics so the strain is on the way out with this last plant. Sad to see them go they have been good to me.

All others were clones so I have faith that all my satori babies will grow up just as well.

Ordered 6 more hydro pots a CAP control bucket and some new CAP pumps all done with the HTG crap products. As well as some Liquid Lady Bug Concertrate and bug paper i see thins jumping in tent as i knew would be upcoming but figured on the spider mites, we'll see they may reapear to.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking good N.E. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 5, 2013)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :banana: :banana: :banana: :yay: :yay: :yay: 
ya Buddy! just got my first drop of SATORI POLLEN


ty for stopping in Dr.  <3


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 18, 2013)

2nd to last post here cut last dirt plant and am trying to cross it with satori caussse i love it.. last 2 weighed buds of last plant were 22g/18g/ will try to figure out the full trial since febs run weight and include last few pics in next post and will be ending this thread to move to the hydro forum thread i have seeing i have fully converted and am fully cloned on new run will be a green xmas


----------

